# Alternative für WinCC flexible



## AndyPed (25 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wir stehen vor der Entscheidung von Protool/Pro auf ein neues Visualisierungsystem umzusteigen.
WinCC flexible haben wir 1 Version zugeschickt bekommen. Diese haben wir getestet. 
Naja, die Performanche auf einem halbwegs aktuellen PC (P4 1,8 Ghz 768 MB Ram) ist schon bescheiden. Die Bedienung ungewohnt.
Ich vertrete die Meinung das ich mich genauso schnell in eine völlig andere Software einarbeite wie in flexible.

Was gibt es für *vernünftige* alternativen zu flexible ??
Was setzt Ihr ein ?
Wer ist zufrieden mit flexible ?

Ciao


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 Oktober 2004)

*wincc flexible*

wir haben jetzt auch unsere 1. version von wincc flexible bekommen. und ausser das sich damit wesentlich langsamer projektieren lässt sehe ich keinen vorteil zu protool pro. ich finde unter pro tool war das alles noch übersichtlicher gelöst! 

was hat den wincc flexible eigendlich über haupt für neue funktionen.

ich habe bisher nur folgendes herausgefunden:

vorteile:

* mit vb script lässt sich auf die objekte eines bildes zugreifen. (ist aber trotzdem sehr umständlich, da es keinen objektkatalog gibt (zumindest hab ich keinen gefunden))

* die ce touch geräte können mit einem pc über netzwerk ferngesteuert werden.

nachteile:

* arschlahm
* unübersichtlich


----------



## plc_tippser (25 Oktober 2004)

Schaut Euch mal die Dateigrößen an, die hinten rausfallen  

pt


----------



## JesperMP (25 Oktober 2004)

Ein anderer Vorteil: Mehrere Protokolle können gleichzeitig projektiert werden. 
Beispiel: S7 + S5 + OPC + AB DF1 + Modbus usw.. 
Protool kann ein Protokoll nur auf einmal haben.

Aber ich muß zustimmen; Flexible ist langsam und fehlerhaft.
Ich sage: Sie müssen mindestens ein Jahr warten, bevor Sie diese Software verwenden
Ich verwende Protool. Aber es gibt viele andere HMI Pakete in der Welt.


----------



## Softwerker (25 Oktober 2004)

Im Vergleich zu ProTool kann WinCC flexible:

 
+ Bildbausteine
+ Erweitertes Scripting (komplettes VB-Objektmodell für Bilder wie WinCC)
+ Versionsverwaltung
+ halbautomatisches Übersetzen von Projekten
+ Einfaches Wechseln zwischen unterschiedlichen Paneltypen ohne Konvertieren
+ Übersichtlich projektierbare Bildnavigation
+ Internet-Download
+ Internet-Features für Panel (EMAIL, Fernbedienung via Web, Servicefunktionen)
+ wesentlich günstigere PC-Runtime
+ ...

 
- deutlich leistungsfähigerer Rechner notwendig (Speicher!)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Oktober 2004)

*Beschreibung VB...*

Gibt es den für WinCCflexible irgendwo ne gescheite Beschreibung für
VB Script??


----------



## AndyPed (27 Oktober 2004)

Hi,

benutzt denn keiner was anderes wie ProTool/Pro oder WinCC flexible ?


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe probiert Citect zu verwenden und ich fand es sehr gut zu sein. Besonders gefiel die einfache Weise, wiederverwendbare Objekte zu bilden mir. Aber ich ging weg von Citect, da der Preis war ungefähr 250% einer ähnlichen Protool Lizenz.
Heute sollte es eine neue und preiswertere Version von Citect für OEMs geben.

Ich habe auch RSview32 verwendet. Zu projektieren ist einfacher als Protool, aber es hat nicht Citects wiederverwendbare Objekte. Und Rockwell schaltet zu RSView ME und RSView SE, also würde ich nicht RSView32 für ein neues Projekt auswählen. Die Preiskalkulation war ungefähr 150% einer ähnlichen Protool Lizenz. 
Ich höre, daß RSView ME/SE viele Probleme hat.

Ich würde auch einen Blick an der ICONICS Genesis nehmen. Ich habe sie nicht verwendet. Aber ich mag die Weise, die sie vollständig auf OPC basiert.
Preis ist 100 - 150 % einer ähnlichen Protool Lizenz.


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2004)

ich schimpfe auch oft über protool.
letztens war ein mann von lauer da, der hat seine wop-panels vorgestellt.

die dinger haben klasse funktionen, speziell was die datei und rezepturverwaltung angeht.

was ich an lauer auch schätze ist die flexibiltät. wenn siemens protool verkauft, dann ist das protool. und bis da kundenwünsche einfliesen sind wir alle tot... bei lauer ist das anders, es kommen ständig neue versionen mit neuen funktionen heraus...

andererseits ist das vieleicht auch nicht immer gut...

die neue version die der lauer mann bei uns vorstellte, funktionierte zb mit unserem projekt und dem neuen panel nicht. wir mussten die präsentation abbrechen...

aber am nächsten tag hat sich sofort einer von lauer ins auto gesetzt und hat ein neues panel und software gebracht. einige entwickler haben diese nacht wohl auch nicht geshclafen....
das hat mit wiederum gefallen.


lauer ist auch bereit firmenspezifische logo´s auf die frontfolien der panels zu drucken, siemens würde das nie machen...


was mir aber an lauer nicht gefällt ist das es nicht möglich ist variablen im panel indirekt zu adressieren wie es bei siemens geht. diese funktion ist mir sehr wichtig...
vermutlich wird lauer das aber in kürze auch bald einbauen...

ein weiteres tolles extra der lauer panels ist das ich das panel als mpi adapter nutzen kann! ich kann sowohl über die rs232 als auch über die standartmäsige ethernetschnittstelle auf die s7 zugreifen. an die rs232 kann ich auch ein modem anschliesen und das panel als ts-adapter nutzen... <-- finde ich geil!


an den ganz großen vorteil von siemens kommt aber keiner der anderen hersteller ran. bei siemens ist alles aus einer hand, alles liegt in einem projekt, die visualisierung kann die symbilik aus dem sps-programm nutzen. 
das mit der symbolik können andere zwar auch, aber man muss sie importieren. wenn sich adressen im s7 projekt andern merkt protool das selbst, einem fremden panel müsste das auch wieder gesagt werden....


was wiederum für lauer spricht ist das lauer seit vielen jaren panels baut, schon länger als siemens, und lauer baut NUR panels...
der service dürfte auf jeden fall besser sein, der preis auch (nicht zuletzt wegen dem gespartem ts-adapter), aber siemens hat auch seine vorzüge.
wir sind NOCH nicht umgestiegen...


----------



## SPS Markus (27 Oktober 2004)

@Markus,

dem was du da schreibst kann ich nur zustimmen. Wir hatten früher lange vor den Siemens die Lauer-Panels im Einsatz. Vor 2 Monaten auch eine Vorstellung der Panels. Vorteile gibt es genug (Ethernet mit Verbindung zur CPU, RS232..) aber leider auch Nachteile. Der größte für uns: Symbolik muß importiert werden und Probleme beim Einsatz bei Zugriffen auf DB's die Arrays beinhalten. Des weiteren sind wir auch an Vorgaben unsere Kunden gebunden. Die schreiben jetzt das MP270 als Standart fest.

Markus


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2004)

einen querverweis für die variablen hat der wob-designer (die software von lauer) auch nicht. das halte ich auch für einen großen nachteil...


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (27 Oktober 2004)

@Markus

Siemens druckt dir auch Labels auf die Panels, kommt nur auf die Menge an ( glaube waren > 50 Stück ) :wink: 

Macht Lauer das auch für nur 1 oder 2 Panels, oder haben die auch eine mindestbestellmenge ???


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2004)

also wir haben sicher mehr als 50 panels von siemens, hast du da genauere info?


----------



## Question_mark (27 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Markus,
dazu gibt es Infos auf der Siemens Homepage unter Beitrags-ID 4297818.
Wenn man als Suchbegriffe "panel" + "kunden" + "design" dort eingibt, erscheinen weitere Infos zu kundenspezifischem Design der einzelnen Panels.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Kurt (27 Oktober 2004)

@JesperMP _and rest_

wie findest du die Einarbeitungszeit für Citect?

von 'ohne viel lesen, intuitiv los legen'
über 'man muss erst das Konzept durchschauen'
bis ' ohne Schulung - geht nicht wirklich was'

Bitte um eine Einschätzung.
Kurt


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2004)

@qm
danke!


----------



## Heinz (28 Oktober 2004)

Ein Punkt ist, dass sich Protool in den Simatic-Projekten implementiert und so ein Teil des Anwenderprogrammes ist. Im S7-Prg halte ich auch die DAten der Visualisierung.

Querverweise sind möglich. Abgleich mit der Zuordnungsliste (bei symbolischer Programmierung) usw.

Dies kann ein Fremdprodukt nicht so einfach. Die Hersteller arbeiten zum Teil dran.


----------



## JesperMP (28 Oktober 2004)

Kurt,

Zwischen 'ohne viel lesen, intuitiv los legen' und 'man muss erst das Konzept durchschauen' .

Aber das war 5 Jahren vorher. Dieses kann mittlerweile geändert haben, wenn zu viele features addiert worden sind. 
Probier selbst. Eine Demo ist gratis.

Wenn nur jemand (Kurt ?) herausfinden könnte was der Preis von CitectHMI im vergleich mit CitectSCADA ist.


----------



## Kurt (28 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jesper,

Danke für die Einschätzung.

Das Produkt Citect HMI ist nur für OEM's und wird von meinem
Distributor GEVA nicht angeboten.
Für uns gibt es nur das 'normale' Citect SCADA - PC Paket.

Werde mir das in Nürnberg mal zeigen lassen und dann entscheiden ob sich ein Test lohnt.

Kurt


----------



## S7_Mich (29 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

gibts denn eigentlich eine Demo CD von WinCC flexible?

Hab weiter oben gelesen, das WinCC Flexible mehrere Protokolle gleichzeitig projektieren kann. Heißt das, das man an ein TP270 zwei verschiedene Steuerungen anschließen kann. TP270 hat ja zwei Schnittstellen. Könnte man ja dann einmal eine S5 über RS232 (Konverter) anschließen und noch eine S7 an die zweite Schnittstelle! Würde das funktionieren?

Aber eine Demo hab ich auf AD nicht gefunden. Gibts sowas?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JesperMP (1 November 2004)

Es scheint möglich zu sein.
Mann kann verschiedene protocolle an IF1A/B und IF2 (und Ethernet) projektieren.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 November 2004)

Hallo,

also zu WinCC flexible kann ich auch ein bisschen was sagen...


Ich habe schon endlos mit dem Customer Support von Siemens kommuniziert...

Kurz zusammengefasst:

- Performance

ist gar nicht so schlecht wie der erste Eindruck vermuten lässt weil:

eigentlich nur der Programmstart und das Laden des Projektes ewig dauern - danach geht das einwandfrei...

wenn man seinen Rechner (1 GB Ram minimum) ordentlich optimiert hat (Speicherverwaltung Windows 2000 / XP) geht sogar noch mehr...

Übrigens ist es wichtiger daß Hauptspeicher- und Festplattenperformance vorhanden ist als nur eine starke CPU. Ein Pentium III 933 z.B. reicht da auch schon aus - im Ernst !


Wer z.B. "nur" ein Notebook hat wird sich erinnern was ich gesagt habe...

(da hier immer die Festplatte das Hauptmanko ist - die kleinen Dinger da   )





- Preis

ist identisch zu ProTool

ist dieses Jahr noch quasi umsonst wenn man noch schnell einen ProTool SUS bestellt...  :!: 


- Komfort

trotz der Macken eine Klasse für sich...


- Reife

ich würde es per SUS bestellen (Schnäppchen) aber einen ernsthaften Einsatz noch eine Weile warten lassen.

Ich vermute daß sich mit dem bevorstehenden SP1 einiges tut (nicht zuletzt die Begrabung des Kriegsbeiles mit XP SP2...)

Hier muß man bei Siemens aber generell aufpassen - ich glaube Step7 ist auch noch nicht offiziell für XP SP2 freigegeben (obwohl dieses -5.3SP1- eigentlich problemlos damit harmoniert).




And last but not least:

"Alles aus einer Hand" und "Gemeinsame Datenhaltung" sind Begriffe die einfach mal so im Raum stehen...


edit:


Ganz wichtig - fast hätte ich´s noch vergessen.

WinCC flexible holt mehr aus den Panels raus als ProTool, da das WindowsCE auf dem Panel eine andere Version benötigt (neuer) - diese aber nicht mit ProTool funkt.

Man kann im ST80 oder CA01 nachlesen was die Unterschiede sind zwischen der Projektierung mit ProTool oder WinCC flexible...


----------



## Softwerker (18 November 2004)

*WinCC flexible kann mehr als einen PLC-Typ gleichzeitig*

- Anders als bei ProTool kann man jetzt bei WinCC flexible mehrer verschiedenen PLCs gleichzeitig anschließen (Natürlich abhängig von der Anzahl Schnittstellen). Bie mir funktioniert hat z.B. die Kombination S7 + OPC.


----------

